# Milling



## عمر ترك (3 مايو 2006)

Thise is a useful link to download presentation about Milling Machines
http://rapidshare.de/files/19534850/About_Milling.zip.html


----------



## عمر ترك (3 مايو 2006)

ممكن تساعدونى باي كتب لشرح برنامج Solid Edge وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر ترك (5 مايو 2006)

وينها الردود يا شباب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng_hazem123 (6 مايو 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا 
شكرا


----------



## amir eleslam (19 يوليو 2006)

الله ينور يامحمد

مشتاقين لمواضيعك اوى 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (23 أبريل 2009)

الربط لا يعمل وشكرن ممكن ترفعة مرة اخرى


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)

*الرابط لايعمل أرجو التصحيح**
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## اسحاق عمان (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً :75:


----------

